# Langsames system

## SinoTech

So, also habe ejtzt endlich mal KDE installiert und zum laufen bekommen. Bei den letzten paar Packeten die er kompilieren wollte bekam ich eine Fehlermeldung, aber KDE läuft trotzdem. Ich geh mal davon aus das das einfach nur ein paar zusätzliche Programme waren. Naja ... das Problem ist jetzt das er zum Beispiel zum starten der Shell gut 20 Sekunden braucht (Gilt auch für andere Programme bzw. mein home Verzeichniss). Weiß ja nicht ob das normal ist, aber denke mal das die Shell zum Beispiel ein relativ kleines Programm ist unf da kommen mir 20 Sekunden schon ziemlich viel vor. Also ist das normal oder habe ich da evtl. irgendwo einen Fehler gemacht ? Was falsch konfiguriert oder so !?

----------

## RealGeizt

20 sekunden ist nen bisschen arg lange...haste dein system mit den richtigen cpu flags installiert und/oder haste nen lahmen rechner?!  :Smile: 

weiss nicht wirklich woran es liegen koennte, da ich auch kein kde nutze.

----------

## amne

Schon gesucht? Vielleicht das hier?

Nochmal das Gleiche aber etwas detaillierter beschrieben.

Bin natürlich auch für neue Probleme offen.  :Wink: 

----------

## SinoTech

Also einen lahmen Rechner eher weniger .. ist ein Centrino mit 1,6 Ghz. Naja .. wusst nicht ganz welches Packet ich installieren muss da ich keines für den Amilo gefunden habe ... habe dann einfach das für Pentium III installiert. Und meine "/etc/make.conf" sieht folgender massen aus:

CFLAGS="-02 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="mmx sse -gtk -gnome qt kde dvd alsa cdr"

CXXFLAGS="&{CFLAGS}"

Bin noch ziemlich neu bei Linux (Bisher fast ausschließlich mit Windows gearbeitet. Habe mich deshalb fast immer an die Anleitung gehalten die auf der CD dabei war ( "D:\docs\handbook\html\index.html").

EDIT:

@amne:

Thx für die Antwort. Habe im Moment leider nicht mehr soviel Zeit um mir alles durchzusehen, werd ich aber spätestens morgen machen.

THX

Mfg

Sino

----------

## Poppenpopper

Ein Centrino ist doch vom Proz.-Typ her eher ein PIV als ein PIII  oder liege ich da falsch? (bei mir hats leider noch nicht für ein neues Notebook gelangt)...

Vielleicht also mal nachlesen und dann, falls meine Vermutung zutrifft, Pentium IV (auch im Kernelsetup) angeben!

----------

## Dest1ny

Also ich hab mir vor ein paar Wochen das IBM Thinkpad R50 gekauft. Da ist ein Centrino 1,5 drin und ich muss sagen, bei mir läuft alles ziemlich flott. Der macht meinen AthlonXP2400+ beim Compilieren her fertig von der Zeit. Ich hab mir mein Gentoo als Stage 1 draufgemacht und im Kernel (2.6.3) Pentium IV eingestellt. In der make.conf hab ich bei CFLAGS noch ein -pipe drin.

Ich hoffe meine Infos bringen dir was.

----------

## ignatz

Das thema wurde hier im Forum schon oft behandelt und hat immer wieder zu dem ergebnis geführt, dass es sinnvoller ist einen centrino mit p3 cpu usflags zu bauen. Hab meinen centrino selbst gekauft als die noch komplett neu wahren, so dass mir diese Informationen net zu grunde lagen und selbst mit p4 flags gebaut hab, geht trotzdem, aber es ist wahr, dass der centrino von der Architektur her eher ein p3 ist.

Kann, aber dieses Geschwindigkeitsproblem nicht bestätigen, bei mir läuft auch alles recht flott, vielleicht nicht so schnell wie ein vergleichbarer desktop, aber dennoch akzeptabel.

Btw.: schaut mal auf  

http://www.tuxmobil.org

und hier im forum gibts auch viele anleitungen für centrino books...

zB.: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=78780

Ansonsten viel erfolg

Grüßle[/url]

----------

## SinoTech

So, also habe mir jetzt mal die Zeitgenommen und die Threads (die oben gepostet waren) durchgelesen. Also Problem scheint bei mir ähnlich zu sein ... nur das mit dem Editiieren der /dev/hosts hat bei mir nix gebracht. Habe das problem übrigens nicht nur bei KDE sondern auch zum Beispiel beim PING commando. Wenn ich mich selbst oder meinen router pinge, kommt wird etwa jede Sekunde ein eues Packet angezeigt. Wenn ich aber etwas im I-Net anpinge (z.B.: "ping www.web.de"), dauert es 10 Sekunden bis mir das Packet angezeigt wird (obwohl es laut Ausgabe nur 66 ms gedauert hat bis die Antwort kam).

Naja .. also hier erstmal meine /etc/hosts ... evtl. habe ich ja was übersehen:

```

127.0.0.1 localhost

192.168.0.5 dijkstra

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

#::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

#fe::0 ip6-localnet

#fe::0 ip6-mcastprefix

#fe::0 ip6-allnodes

#fe::0 ip6-allrouters

#fe::0 ip6-allhosts

```

Das Zeugs mit IPV6 habe ich zum testen auskommentiert (Habe es natürlich auch schon mit probiert).

Mfg

Sino

Ach ja, "dijsktra" soll der Name meines Laptops sein. muss ich den sonst noch irgendwo eintragen oda nur in der "/dev/hosts" hinter meiner IP ?

----------

## primat

Vielleicht besser in /etc/hosts nicht in /dev/hosts.

Hast Du schon mal geschaut, ob dma läuft? (hdparm)

----------

## SinoTech

Okili dokili ... problem gelöst. Hatte noch einen anderen Hostnamen in der "/etc/hostname" drinn gehabt. Nachdem ich den auch noch geändert habe und neu gebootet habe läuft jetzt alles.

Also THX für eure Antworten  :Wink: 

Mfg

Sino

----------

